# Case IH 8370 Mower Conditioner



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm contiplating on going looking at a Case IH Mower Conditioner. It's a Center Pivot, and I think it's 12 feet. What can anyone tell me, about this Mower, and Conditioner? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

How about a John Deere 1600 Mower Conditioner? Thinking about looking at this one as well. It's 12 feet, with a Center Pivot.


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

I went with an old NH 499 when looking for a small center pivot that I could pull with low HP. The NH is a little lighter than the other two, partly because it doesn't use an auger.


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

The JD has 1600 and 1600a. I'm not sure what's different between the two models. One of the 1600s I saw had a nice 2pt hitch swivel.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Jimmy Bartlett said:


> The JD has 1600 and 1600a. I'm not sure what's different between the two models. One of the 1600s I saw had a nice 2pt hitch swivel.


The 1600 Deere, judging by the pictures, the Dealer has posted, has a hitch on it, much like the 336, and 338 small square balers.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Jimmy Bartlett said:


> I went with an old NH 499 when looking for a small center pivot that I could pull with low HP. The NH is a little lighter than the other two, partly because it doesn't use an auger.


I called the Dealer, where the Case IH 8370 is, they told me that it was Built, by Hesston, and at the time, when this Mower Conditio was Built, Case IH, owned Hesston.
I'm very familiar with Heston Mower Conditioners, as I have a Hesston 1120, sitting in my shed, and looking to trade it in, for something that is at lease 14 foot cut, instead of the 9 foot cut, I have now, and the 8370, is a 14 for cut.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Jimmy Bartlett said:


> I went with an old NH 499 when looking for a small center pivot that I could pull with low HP. The NH is a little lighter than the other two, partly because it doesn't use an auger.


I called the Dealer, where the Case IH 8370 is, they told me that it was Built, by Hesston, and at the time, when this Mower Conditio was Built, Case IH, owned Hesston.
I'm very familiar with Heston Mower Conditioners, as I have a Hesston 1120, sitting in my shed, and looking to trade it in, for something that is at lease 14 foot cut, instead of the 9 foot cut, I have now, and the 8370, is a 14 for cut.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't have my cross reference at hand, but it is indeed a Hesston (Hay and Forage Industries, to be exact) mower.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I seen a video on YouTube, of the 8370, in action, just in the Yard, showed it in gear, swiveled it back and forth, then showed the swivel box for the knife drive, I thought, it looked familiar.
The Sales representative, told me that Case IH had bought out Hesston, several years ago, and that Hesston, made a lot of the it Hay equipment. Then he told me, that New Holland bought out Case IH, and Dropped the Hesston Line. Did Ago, pick up the Hesston Line then?


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

They've got the rough idea about Hesston history, but not quite right.

Back in 1977 Hesston got bought out by Fiat, but continued to operate as the Hesston brand. In 1991 Fiat sold Hesston to Case IH and AGCO who operated it as a 50/50 stake under the name of Hay and Forage Industries; Fiat at that time acquired New Holland. In 2000 Case IH was to merge with New Holland under FIAT; they were forced to sell their remaining share to AGCO to avoid a monopoly. AGCO has since held full ownership of Hesston.

By the way, the 8370 Case is an 1160 Hesston. Should be a 14' cutter.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Maxzillian said:


> They've got the rough idea about Hesston history, but not quite right.
> 
> Back in 1977 Hesston got bought out by Fiat, but continued to operate as the Hesston brand. In 1991 Fiat sold Hesston to Case IH and AGCO who operated it as a 50/50 stake under the name of Hay and Forage Industries; Fiat at that time acquired New Holland. In 2000 Case IH was to merge with New Holland under FIAT; they were forced to sell their remaining share to AGCO to avoid a monopoly. AGCO has since held full ownership of Hesston.
> 
> By the way, the 8370 Case is an 1160 Hesston. Should be a 14' cutter.


Thanks for the information. A person can Learn a lot, on here. I called the Dealer, and he told me it was a 14 foot cutter.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

On Monday, I went and looked at the Case Ih 8370, it looked in decent enough shape, had a few knife sections, broken, and the odd one missing, and had a couple Flotation Springs broken, other than that, appeared in good shape. 
It had two augers, and the two rollers, appeared to be Leather, or something like it, but defiantly, were not made out of Rubber, and looked in decent shape. 
The Dealer agreed to supply the Parts, to fix it up, and we both agreed, I'd supply the Labour, and I was to try it out, and go from there. We both agreed, that if I didn't like it, I'd return it, after I cut my Hay, when it drys up, he wouldn't charge me for the use of it, and I wouldn't charge him, for my Labour.
Going to take the Tractor over, and pick up the Haybine, bring it home, (a little over an hour away, with the tractor), go over it, and get it ready to use, hopefully, next week.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Why take a tractor? Hitch it to truck and tow it home.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Why take a tractor? Hitch it to truck and tow it home.


It's got one of those hitches, much like the John Deere Small Square Balers, that requires a tractor to oil it, Or a "C" style hitch, or Clevis Hitch, for the Pickup, to pull it home.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Stop at any tractor supply, fleet farm, harbor freight, etc and get yourself a clevis hitch. Then you can pull the mower home at 55mph and save yourself a lot of tractor time.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I borrowed a Clevis Hitch, and got the Haybine home, today, with my 3/4 ton pickup. I took mostly 2 lane roads home, wasn’t that busy, for traffic, had a couple places, where bridges were, had to have the Haybine, past the Center Line, as the Haybine is 16 feet wide. Other than, didn’t have any problems, doing 45 mph.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how's to go about Draining the Hydraulic Oils, on this machine? I can't find a Drain Plug, anywhere on this outfit, and I'm wondering, if I need to remove the Big Hose, at the Pump, where the PTO, hooks onto the Tractor. 
I've found a Pipe Fitting, and a Pipe Cap, on the very top of the Hitch Beam, close to the Pivot Point, I'm guessing that's the Fill Tube. I've ordered a Manual, Yesterday, but I won't get it, until Next Week, and I'm planning on cutting Hay, with it, hopefully Tomorrow. Thanks in advance. Bruce.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

There should be a large 1-5/8 ORB plug below the suction line that goes to the pump. It's not going to be a clean job.

That said, personally I'd pull the case drain off the pump. It'll be slower as it's only about a 3/8" hose, but much more manageable.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Maxzillian said:


> There should be a large 1-5/8 ORB plug below the suction line that goes to the pump. It's not going to be a clean job.
> 
> That said, personally I'd pull the case drain off the pump. It'll be slower as it's only about a 3/8" hose, but much more manageable.


No matter what way you look at it, it's going to be a REAL Messy Job. Called my Local Case International Dealership, talked with Service, asked them about how much Oil, is in that outfit. He told me, almost 24 Gallons. 
I'm thinking of getting another Plug, Drill a Hole, and Thread it, put Some Sort of Valve system, in the Plug, that way I can at least, put a Hose, or Plastic Pipe on it, to drain the Oil, with some Control. Not looking forward, to draining the Oil, irregardless!!!!


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Well, I tried the Haybine out today, after I got it all gone over. I did 6 rounds, around my 11 Acre Field, and 4 rounds, around my 7 Acre Field. 
It was a Learning Curve, to get used to it. Had it set, so that it would Overlap the Left Rear Tire, when I opened up both Fields. Way better controlled for opening fields, than the Side Pull Haybines. Didn't have to worry, about hitting Fences, while trying to Judge Distances, as I did, with the Side Pull. 
Corners, where done, with Ease, just swung the Haybine over, to the outside of the corner, as I turned, and as I was straightening out the Tractor, swung the Haybine back, again, without missing anything. 
I had to quit, as the Drive Belt, for the Knife Drive broke. I knew it was Old, Cracked, and Frayed, hoped I could at least get my Hay Cut. Now I have to just figure out, what kind of a Job, is it going to be, to replace. Any suggestions, on how to replace, would be Greatly Appreciated.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm late to this discussion & I read that you purchased the CIH 8370 BUT IIRC JD 1600 Mo-Co wasn't one of JD engineers most shining moments. I can't remember what problems the 1600 Mo-Co had since I haven't thought about them since the mid 80's but I think there's better Mo-Cos available.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I couldn't find very much on line, about the JD 1600, wasn't much CIH, about the 8370 either, but I was told, it was the same as the Hesston 1160, and there was a Ton of information, on it. I just love how this machine operates, compared to my Hesston 1120 Haybine. 
Don't get me wrong, the Hesston 1120, is a Nice Machine as well, but that Centre Swing, I found you can do a Lot more with it, when your opening up a Field, and turning Corners. 
I was taught, by a guy, that was Very Fussy, when it came to cutting Hay. He operated with a Side Pull New Hollands, did his outside round, then when he got to the Corners, he would swing wide, lift the header, back up, and got straightened out, and proceeded down to the Next Corner, and do it all over again, for the entire field. Once he got a few rounds made, he would go past where he cut, lift the header, swing around, and go to the next corner, and do it all over again, 
With the Centre Swing, as I turned the corner, going slow, swung the header over, and once I was almost finished the turn, I'd swing it back, the other way. A whole lot simpler, the way I used to do it, with my other Haybine.


----------



## Galaxieboy (5 mo ago)

Bruce Hopf said:


> I seen a video on YouTube, of the 8370, in action, just in the Yard, showed it in gear, swiveled it back and forth, then showed the swivel box for the knife drive, I thought, it looked familiar.
> The Sales representative, told me that Case IH had bought out Hesston, several years ago, and that Hesston, made a lot of the it Hay equipment. Then he told me, that New Holland bought out Case IH, and Dropped the Hesston Line. Did Ago, pick up the Hesston Line then?





Bruce Hopf said:


> Can anyone tell me how's to go about Draining the Hydraulic Oils, on this machine? I can't find a Drain Plug, anywhere on this outfit, and I'm wondering, if I need to remove the Big Hose, at the Pump, where the PTO, hooks onto the Tractor.
> I've found a Pipe Fitting, and a Pipe Cap, on the very top of the Hitch Beam, close to the Pivot Point, I'm guessing that's the Fill Tube. I've ordered a Manual, Yesterday, but I won't get it, until Next Week, and I'm planning on cutting Hay, with it, hopefully Tomorrow. Thanks in advance. Bruce.


Hey Bruce won’t let me send private just yet maybe because I’m new. Can send pics to skhamblin at hot male dot com.


----------

